# NREMT recert requirements California



## galadriel (Mar 20, 2012)

OK, potentially stupid question here... I've just passed my skills recert and turned in all the paperwork for my new EMT B license (exp date 3/31/12). In California, do I have to be employed in order to renew my NREMT (exp date also 3/31/12)? I have at least 33 CE credits, also. Thanks!


----------



## blackcloud (Apr 10, 2012)

You must be affiliated with a EMS agency or healthcare facility, ie...SNf, Hospital, Physch Facility


----------



## blackcloud (Apr 10, 2012)

NREMT now requires 72 hour of ce's.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2012)

Are you talking about your California state card or your National card?

For California however I am fairly sure you do not have to be working as an EMT to recert so long as you have completed the skills test and the CE hours or refresher course.


----------

